# Winter Bassin 1-19-13



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Saturday morning I met up with fishallyear and we made the trek to Ponce De Leon. Got on the water at noon and started throwing a Silver #5 Rapala crankbait. Immediately landed a Beautiful lit up Bull Bream. Within a few hours we boated several small bass, more unbelievable Bream and a very nice Crappie. All fish were caught on crankbaits. As the sun was setting I started throwing an 8L Gold Rapala Jerk Shad suspending crank when this TOAD decided to pay me a visit. Thanks again to fishallyear, this man knows where the Bigguns live!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG Gator & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, good job!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, that was a fun day! even tho all i did was run the landing net for ya! good job buddy.:thumbup: Ron


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a BLAST! Looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I live in Ponce De Leon what lake did yall fish


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like some of the ponds at Cypress Cattel Company land or maybe Lake Cassidy


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Fowlweather, PM me.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good job guys! I agree Fishallyear is the man!


----------

